# Camper cover or shed



## Van Fink (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone on here build their own camper cover or shed? Thanks, Van


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

yep, built a pole barn to cover mine. can't get the picture to show right now but about $1500.
found link to an old post, here it is:http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/camping-discussion/1189-camper-cover-shed.html


----------

